# Need urgent help with T shirt design



## heavy7-665 (Jun 4, 2010)

I need your aid brothers. My band is heading out on June 30th for tour and we are getting merch made. Problem is, no design/logo. And we have maybe 4 days to give them a design. All i need is our name(Hounds of Pavlov). In a cool font(No Deathy noodle stuff). Black letters on white and White letters on black. Please help guys.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 4, 2010)

What kind of music man?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 4, 2010)

We have been called "Awkward Prog". lol We just need something straight forward. Just our name.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 4, 2010)

Four days is shit all time to conjure up a logo bro.

Just use something simple then come up with something later.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 4, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Four days is shit all time to conjure up a logo bro.
> 
> Just use something simple then come up with something later.



Its just been hectic. Between double shifts at work, recording, ect. Just having a fun time lol


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 5, 2010)

White on black. Black shirts never get dirty... well okay, they're just more stain-resistant and therefore durable.

As for a font, maybe for a proggy band you want something as modern as possible. Check out some of these: Modern Fonts | UrbanFonts.com There's a ton of them. I like the "Bend 2 Squares" and "Meta Language" fonts.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 5, 2010)

i'm feeling creative today, i'll draw something


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 5, 2010)

well I tried


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 5, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> White on black. Black shirts never get dirty... well okay, they're just more stain-resistant and therefore durable.
> 
> As for a font, maybe for a proggy band you want something as modern as possible. Check out some of these: Modern Fonts | UrbanFonts.com There's a ton of them. I like the "Bend 2 Squares" and "Meta Language" fonts.



Thats what i told my drummer. 

But he keeps going on that white sells better.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 5, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> well I tried



I actually kinda dig it lol


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 6, 2010)

I try


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 6, 2010)

heavy7-665 said:


> Thats what i told my drummer.
> 
> But he keeps going on that white sells better.



Make him wear the white shirt when he drums- he'll have to get a new one every week on pitstain factor alone and maybe he'll understand.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats why i wear my BLACK STS shirt and my BLACK Ion Dissonance shorts lol


----------

